# My two huge puppies



## VonHaxmon Kennel (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. I had a litter on July 3rd from my working breed GSD Mia. Shes bigger than normal and the male was actually smaller than her. He was a search and rescue GSD. Anyway I ended up with a litter of 5 that were bigger than average from what I could find online. I have the two males and as of a week ago they were 75lbs each at 6 months old. The owners of the girls tell me they are around 5o lbs now. Just was looking for others that had some large GSD and what I am looking forward to in say 6 more months.


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Mar 31, 2011)

Our Jake was 75 on the dot at 6 months and now at 2 1/2 years he stays around the 105 mark


----------



## VonHaxmon Kennel (Jan 10, 2013)

*Moose and Meatball*

I see they grow by the minute. Cannot wait to see them full grown. To tell the truth I am ready for them to be done being puppies.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, love the names!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

They are gorgeous! and big! My last GSD (female) weighed only 47lbs full grown!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very pretty!!! Meatball and Moose, love it


----------



## lith1um (Apr 15, 2013)

My german shepherd male dog was close to 80 pounds at 6 months. At 1 year he reached 130 pounds but ive got him on a diet now. At 1 year and a month old he is 121 pounds. 

My GSD has long coat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! Love the names!  They're cuties


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

big boy! my last girl was 65 at 6mo and peaked at 112 at 3 1/2


----------

